# Best Corn?



## lcruzen (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that the sweet corn is coming in and I'm indulging just about every night I have to say the tastiest corn in the country is grown right here in Michigan!

I'm sure no one out there disagrees!


----------



## solar (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree, Michigan corn is the best, I come up every year in September to see my Dad and eat my weight in corn.  The corn we get here in Florida isn't very good and they're small.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 31, 2008)

your right.  that Michigan corn grown from Indiana seeds is pretty good! LOL


----------



## teeotee (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't comment too much on other states corn, why eat others when we have our own right here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## phreak (Jul 31, 2008)

Too funny.  My mother (Port Huron) says everything from MI is sweeter, corn, strawberry's, smell of cow crap etc...LOL


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm suprised our other Iowa brethren haven't chimed in on this one.  This thread is like tellin' an Idahoian that his tators suck eggs!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




(disclaimer: all in good fun, eh?)


----------



## blaken (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know if I have ever had Michigan corn but the stuff from Florida is awful and anything served in any chain restaurant is laughable compared to Iowa sweet corn.  I think next weekend we are getting out the turkey fryer to  boil up a couple bushels of corn to put down for the winter.  We don't eat packaged corn in my house the wife just wont have it.  If you buy your corn from a  store and not some guy with a truck on the side of the road you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## solar (Jul 31, 2008)

I have no problem backing you up on that!!!  Florida grown corn is small and doesn't have much flavor, white, yelow, bicolor, it doesn't matter, it's just bad.  Once in a great while you'll get a good batch, but it's probably from Michigan.


----------



## cheyman (Jul 31, 2008)

I pick up sweet yellow & white corn from a stand on the honor system right do the road, I've never had better corn than when I moved to New England! MMMM....sweet & crisp..not butter needed!


----------



## supervman (Jul 31, 2008)

Try Georgia corn if you can find it. 
We get that up here before ours is ready and it's GOOD.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 31, 2008)

That depends on where your getting it I've had very good and very bad.
We have some fruit stands here that usually have some good corn but the best is usually the guy sitting on the corner with a load he just picked from his garden. That being said this year has been bad for corn around here.


----------



## jbraas (Jul 31, 2008)

I moved to Tennessee last year from Lancaster, PA. One of the things I really miss is the sweet corn grown in that area. I would put it up against any other.

(on a side note, no really good chips either. In lancaster things fried in lard was a food group i think....)


----------



## richtee (Jul 31, 2008)

I have given up eating early or late corn  - with respect to MI's growing season. Yer right Cruzin... Michigan sweet corn is the best.


----------



## solar (Jul 31, 2008)

Seems like all the small meat and produce places around here have closed or sold out and aren't that good anymore.  I'm pretty much limited to Publix Produce anymore, (my GF works there) and unless she gets me a few ears the minute the box arrives at the store, it gets dried out pretty fast.  I haven't seen a huge 12" plus ear of corn in years.


----------



## audioxtremes (Jul 31, 2008)

Um, your all nuts! Indiana corn ftw! 

Also, I don't know about this guy on the corner stuff, I walk to my back yard and pick it. Along with strawberrys early in the year, squash, cucumbers, watermelon, tomatoes, and jap peppers.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 31, 2008)

hellooooo.... The " CornHusker state" .... duh..... cant believe you all didnt know we have the best corn, along with the best  college football, Just ask our Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, and colorado neighbors..... geeeez...


 GO HUSKERS !!!


----------



## njsmokin (Jul 31, 2008)

Jersey Corn Is the Best 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Bi color or White
I agree Florida corn is only OK at times


----------



## teeotee (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm just waiting for WD and Buzz to see this post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## supervman (Jul 31, 2008)

Right here in Minnesota we have great stuff in Fairmont, Blue Earth and right here in good old Eden Prairie. 

Severs have a cool corn maze for the kids too. 
http://www.severscornmaze.com/


----------



## chrisjl3 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got some good looking peaches and cream in my smoker right now to go along with the brisket!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 31, 2008)

I do believe we gotcha covered on the football too! :^)


----------



## walking dude (Jul 31, 2008)

ALL of you ARE INSANE!........they don't call this the TALL CORN STATE for NUTTIN you know.........geez...............pigs and corn, thats what makes UP this state...........geez AGAIN


----------



## allen (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with WD IOWA has thee best sweet corn, next is Nebr.


----------



## daboys (Jul 31, 2008)

fireguy;235317 said:
			
		

> hellooooo.... The " CornHusker state" .... duh..... cant believe you all didnt know we have the best corn, along with the best college football, Just ask our Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, and colorado
> neighbors..... geeeez...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 1, 2008)

????????????????????????????????????:PDT_Armataz_0  1_28:


----------

